# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Creativity of Dual Process System 1" Thinking

## Dream Guide Team

*The Creativity of Dual Process “System 1" Thinking**Scientific American (blog)*“I back away from conscious thought and turn the problem over to my unconscious mind. It will scan a broader array of patterns and find some new close fits from other information stored in my brain.” –Arthur Fry, Co-creator of the Post-it note *...***

----------

